# requesting blue spec v seat pics



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

am i loosing my mind arent there blue spec v seats ? if so could you post some pics. i wanna toss them in my electronic blue nx. i checked out at nissanmotors but the site sucks and would show anything as far as interior. i searched on b15.net or whatever. help a nissan guy out.

stratton.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

maybe you should consider getting the seats reapulstered or getting some racing seats to throw in there.


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> maybe you should consider getting the seats reapulstered or getting some racing seats to throw in there.


 ok thanks  but that still doesnt answer my question.....


----------



## BlankgazeY (Mar 11, 2004)

grey and red, thats it...


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm a 100% sure there's no blue. Do you where blue lensed sunglasses by chance?


----------



## PoppinJ (Jun 13, 2005)

Either the newer models get shafted or its some elusive upgrade that I don't know about. My buddy has the 02 spec v and it has some bad a seats. They are sunburst yellow leather to match his car and even have SE-R Spec v embordered on it. The newer models only come with that poopy gray interior. So as far as I know there isn't any blue or yellow but there might still be the red/gray interior but I haven't seen it on the 04+ models.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

the only option from the factory is 02=red 03+=silver. 

the leather seats he ^^^ is referring to were re-upholstered at the dealership. you have to pay iirc 1200 or so bucks more for those seats


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Nissan does have a blue leather option....


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

SPEEDO said:


> Nissan does have a blue leather option....


but isn't that considered "aftermarket" like i said in my other post? i've never heard of it coming from the factory with another color besides the red/silver. but you work there you would know


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

SPEEDO said:


> Nissan does have a blue leather option....


when you say nissan, you are wrong, theay are all dealer installed...

and for the person with the froend with yellow seats, he has an 03 as yellow spec V's were not sold in 02...


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

Blank said:


> when you say nissan, you are wrong, theay are all dealer installed...
> 
> and for the person with the froend with yellow seats, he has an 03 as yellow spec V's were not sold in 02...


uhh he works at nissan, so i'm sure that's what he meant


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

b15chik said:


> uhh he works at nissan, so i'm sure that's what he meant


who werks there? cause so did I...


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

I wanna work at nissan...


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

Blank said:


> who werks there? cause so did I...


speedo works there, in phoenix


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

well hes wrong aboot the factory lather option, its an aftermarket accessory


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

that is not 100% true..
I called my nissan dealers today and found out what they do.

You have 2 options.
1. they cut a check for $1200 and they get the seats done
2. You pay out of pocket and get the sears done.



SPEEDO said:


> Nissan does have a blue leather option....


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

FatBoy4 said:


> that is not 100% true..
> I called my nissan dealers today and found out what they do.
> 
> You have 2 options.
> ...



thats exactlyt how it works, the dealership does it, at the dealership or its done off site, it does NOT come from the factory, there is no Blue leather or any leather FACTORY option for any sentra...


----------



## 2ndGlance (Jun 22, 2005)

b15chik said:


> uhh he works at nissan, so i'm sure that's what he meant


you must of been lied too


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

2ndGlance said:


> you must of been lied too


if you look at both of the threads in this section, you'll see i said that the seats from the factory are not leather, and you pay nissan extra for that when you buy the car and it's done there.

i was saying i'm sure when speedo said "nissan has that option" that he meant they do it at the dealership

never mind who cares


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Blank i got 1 quest though. 
i was looking at my friends sticker when he got his 03 specv 
and on his sticker it said something like skyline enthuse seats or something like that. 




Blank said:


> thats exactlyt how it works, the dealership does it, at the dealership or its done off site, it does NOT come from the factory, there is no Blue leather or any leather FACTORY option for any sentra...


----------

